# Potato dumplings



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 2, 2011)

*POTATO DUMPLINGS*​*Ingredients:
*

6 potatoes, unpeeled
1 cup flour, sifted
1 egg, beaten
1 Tbs Salt
4 tsp butter, melted
¼ tsp pepper
1 Tbs onion,  chopped
Croutons
½ cup dry breadcrumbs
*Instructions:
*
Boil potatoes with skin on. Refrigerate until ready to use. Peel boiled potatoes and press through a potato ricer. Combine potato, flour, egg, onion and seasonings into a dough. 

Roll dough into balls the size of a golf ball. Press down to flatten, insert 2 or 3 croutons into the center and roll the dough around croutons to form a ball.
Bring a large amount of salted water to a boil. Slowly lower dumplings into boiling salted water  and boil for 8-10 minutes. Remove from water using a slotted spoon and drain on paper towels. 

Combine butter and breadcrumbs and spread on plate. Roll dumplings in buttered breadcrumbs.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 3, 2011)

We no longer boil potatoes for dumplings. Seems they require much more flour when boiled. Bake them in their skins and as soon as you can handle them, peel and rice. IMO, much better results.

Craig


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 3, 2011)

CraigC said:


> We no longer boil potatoes for dumplings. Seems they require much more flour when boiled. Bake them in their skins and as soon as you can handle them, peel and rice. IMO, much better results.
> 
> Craig



I'll have to try that. That's how I usually make both my mashed and sweet potatoes on Thanksgiving because the oven's going anyway.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 4, 2011)

My fav dumpling stuffing, fry cubed pancetta then fry the cretins crispy in the pancetta fat.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2011)

then what do you do with the spuds???


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> then what do you do with the spuds???


Eye Eye captain, I chit them.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 4, 2011)

"chit them" what does that mean?


----------



## Janet H (Jun 4, 2011)

BBC - Gardening - Gardening Guides - Techniques - Growing potatoes

From the BBC...

*How to chit*



Chitting simply means encouraging the seed potatoes to sprout before planting.
Start  chitting from late January in warmer parts of the country or in  February in cooler areas, about six weeks before you intend to plant out  the potatoes.
Each seed potato has a more rounded, blunt end that has a number of 'eyes'.
Stand the tubers with the blunt end uppermost in trays or old egg boxes, with plenty of natural light.
The potatoes are ready to be planted out when the shoots are 1.5-2.5cm (0.5-1in) long.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 4, 2011)

My neighborhood is about 75% Latino. "Chit" has a whole 'nother meaning here!


----------



## vitauta (Jun 22, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Eye Eye captain, I chit them.



???


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 22, 2011)

vitauta said:


> ???



See Janet's post #8.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 22, 2011)

we sure have a lot of interest in dumplings lately.  there are five "dumpling threads" going at the same time in our forum right now.  i've posted on three of them myself today.  this summer, which just began, maybe we can talk some more about stewed fruit and berries cold dumpling desserts.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 23, 2011)

If you boil potato in _skin_ all the starches are preserved inside and then you do not need too much flour.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jun 23, 2011)

vitauta said:


> we sure have a lot of interest in dumplings lately.  there are five "dumpling threads" going at the same time in our forum right now.  i've posted on three of them myself today.  this summer, which just began, maybe we can talk some more about stewed fruit and berries cold dumpling desserts.



Ooooh, that sounds good!


----------

